# Vet visit yesterday



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It's been a brutal couple of months. Over the last few weeks we have had a complete collapse in the parking lot that resulted in me carrying Punk all the way up the stairs and two rounds of explosive diarrhea that lasted days. 
But we are on an upswing now. Sort of.
Shadow weighs just 48.5 lbs. She should be around 60. She is skin and bone. She is eating mostly rice and a bit of broth. If I add more than a tiny bit of chicken she gets loose stool again. Pork, duck, lamb and bison in any amount make her vomit. I am adding cottage cheese today at the vets suggestion and we will begin transitioning slowly to a hydrolyzed kibble diet. Very slowly. 
Her regular vet has consulted with a colleague who is a specialist. To come up with this plan. Bloodwork, urine, stool and ultrasound are all good. There is not a **** thing wrong with this dog, other than that she cannot eat.
We had a long talk yesterday while I was in the clinic. He said this is the age where uncomfortable conversations with owners usually happen. I told him very clearly that I am not going to watch my dog starve to death. If this does not work then sadly, I am out of options. He agreed and said it sucks, because she is otherwise in great shape for her age. Ears, eyes, skin, coat, heart and lungs all look great. She was cuddling him while we chatted. He thinks she is sweet.
He said basically her body thinks food is an attack and is responding. They also think she was born like this, it has just been progressing as she ages. Acid reflux and ulcers would fit. He said it's not uncommon and is what causes pups that seem hungry but don't want to nurse, the ones that just fade away. What is rare is for a dog to survive to 12 before seeing serious issues. I told him she has always had trouble with food, but up until a few years ago I managed it fairly well.
I guess we will see.

Also, Birthday on October 1st!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so impressed with your love and dedication to Shadow......while being totally heartbroken for the frustration and pain you are both experiencing.......I ..wish I had something to contribute that was helpful......but I really have never heard a history like this, even having worked in vet med a good part of my life....

Hugs to you both......loving an animal is often the more costly in emotional coin than in money....

<<<<<hugs>>>>>to both of you

Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> I am so impressed with your love and dedication to Shadow......while being totally heartbroken for the frustration and pain you are both experiencing.......I ..wish I had something to contribute that was helpful......but I really have never heard a history like this, even having worked in vet med a good part of my life....
> 
> Hugs to you both......loving an animal is often the more costly in emotional coin than in money....
> 
> ...


Neither vet has ever seen a dog survive to adulthood with this issue, never mind old age. Rightfully it should kill off afflicted dogs as pups. I believe what they are talking about is generally lumped into failure to thrive or fading puppy syndrome. It's why no one thought of it before, it can't happen. But it fits. She has never liked eating, even as a tiny pup I had to nearly force feed her.
They think this will work. If it does they are correct.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I’m so sorry you’re going through this . Thats so difficult. Hugs to you my friend.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

My heart dropped when I saw this thread. I’m so sorry you and Shadow are going through this. Hoping and praying you and the vet can get something figured out.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Shadow survived because of you. If she had not been taken so young, she wouldn't have had you to champion her and browbeat her into eating enough to live when she was so little. It's a testimony to your care and treatment of her that she has had the wonderful years that she has had. Yes, there have been ups and downs (!) but she is alive. Because of you. She has gotten to lie in the sun and bask because you were there to give her that opportunity.

I'm so impressed with your dedication to your beloved dog. Shadow couldn't have had a better protector and cheerleader. I hope you find something that works for her. We're here for you!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Hope this food works, sounds like you have a good vet too. Her survival is a credit to your love and care for her! Keep us posted.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hugs to you. You made/are making Shadow's life possible. Echoing what others have said, she couldn't have found a better person to take care of her. You have my utmost respect and Shadow is a lucky, lucky dog in so many ways.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Your both lucky to have one another. Hoping for a silver lining.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Your dedication to your dog reminds me of this couple I used to see with their dog every day. At around 2 years old, he got a spinal injury from twisting his back while chasing a ball across hardwood floors. He lost the use of his back legs entirely. He was 12 when I met him. Everyday this couple would hook their dog up to a harness and take him outside to hangout. 2 or 3 times a day. For 10 years. The type of commitment you all have to your dogs is beyond words. You are a person that I wouldn’t hesitate to give a dog too because I know they will be cared for to the very end.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Also what bear said.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my heart. What you said to me about Nebbers reaching his age applies one million times to you and Shadow. You love her so much and your dedication to her - she repays it in her love and dedication to you. You guys are a great team. 

May this food plan work.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry you both are going through this…but you are doing all the right things and hopefully the food plan will be a success!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

So sorry to hear this. But you are the best dog mom. I know you will do what is best for your sweet girl.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

So sad to hear. Hopefully a new food plan will help. do you give her vitamins? Or would they upset her again? 
Thinking of you both....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you all for the love. I am so blessed to have this dog and all friends she has found. 
As the weather cools she is improving. We are bracing for a slap from Fiona this weekend so I am trying to make sure I have everything we need.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

We are staying on the rice and adding the kibble bit by bit. I will measure it into quarter cup portions and feed it as treats to start.
She is not a fan of cottage cheese! Lol. We may try goats milk again.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Maybe a bit of yogurt? Fortunately, my ancient one does like cottage cheese sometimes. Variety seems to be important with us right now, A mix of yogurt & grated cheese + brewers yeast with the kibble worked for a while. Then changed out to the fancy fresh refridgerated stuff and cottage cheese instead of yogurt and brewers yeast. OK that got boring. Yesterday we went to cheap canned stuff as an appetizer that led to kibble games. That continued today. As in "look at woman = get small bit of kibble set under chin, eat kibble, repeat" - got a full meal in that way. When this canned stuff ends, we'll go back to the fancy fresh stuff (which I froze because I don't know how long it will last just refrigerated). Grated cheese also helps. So does the younger (but still old) dog watching and getting occassional nibbles of kibble. It takes a lot of time to get an older fussy diner to eat what is served. 

Don't know if fussing will help in your case. Mine has always liked company for her meals.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> Maybe a bit of yogurt? Fortunately, my ancient one does like cottage cheese sometimes. Variety seems to be important with us right now, A mix of yogurt & grated cheese + brewers yeast with the kibble worked for a while. Then changed out to the fancy fresh refridgerated stuff and cottage cheese instead of yogurt and brewers yeast. OK that got boring. Yesterday we went to cheap canned stuff as an appetizer that led to kibble games. That continued today. As in "look at woman = get small bit of kibble set under chin, eat kibble, repeat" - got a full meal in that way. When this canned stuff ends, we'll go back to the fancy fresh stuff (which I froze because I don't know how long it will last just refrigerated). Grated cheese also helps. So does the younger (but still old) dog watching and getting occassional nibbles of kibble. It takes a lot of time to get an older fussy diner to eat what is served.
> 
> Don't know if fussing will help in your case. Mine has always liked company for her meals.


Shadow seldom eats without me nearby. In fact, if I put her in her crate with a cookie when I leave, she will save iy until I get back and let her out. It's very cute.
I suspect that if I sit down with some cottage cheese she will join me to share. If it comes out of my hand or off my fork then it is all good. Once we get the kibble happening I will pick up some canned.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry. Is it your or Shadow's birthday on 1 October?

Does Shadow still share your blueberry muffin in the morning? If so, would she 'buy' sharing a breakfast, lunch and dinner muffin, with a smear of peanut butter added for the calories? Turkey wasn't on your list of what makes Shadow vomit, maybe buy a slice of roast turkey from a delicatessen and see if it works. Slightly warmed food can increase its palatability. I've been known to smear food around Nitro's mouth for him to lick off when he's off his food. I'm guessing though, you've probably already tried everything.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I"m still wetting Elke's Royal Canin down with unsalted chicken broth and it has greatly improved her nose but she also cleans her bowl. Maybe something like that would make it more appetizing?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dunkirk said:


> I'm so sorry. Is it your or Shadow's birthday on 1 October?
> 
> Does Shadow still share your blueberry muffin in the morning? If so, would she 'buy' sharing a breakfast, lunch and dinner muffin, with a smear of peanut butter added for the calories? Turkey wasn't on your list of what makes Shadow vomit, maybe buy a slice of roast turkey from a delicatessen and see if it works. Slightly warmed food can increase its palatability. I've been known to smear food around Nitro's mouth for him to lick off when he's off his food. I'm guessing though, you've probably already tried everything.


Shadow cannot have peanut butter. She is allergic. Weirdo dog.
She still gets her muffin, but no we cannot feed her three a day. That's a crap ton of sugar and I have no time to bake sugar free muffins. I may make corn bread this weekend though. And she loves that!
Her body is reacting to proteins, so turkey probably won't work. But I am roasting a turkey soon. Maybe I will try. 
Punks birthday is the first!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Shadow cannot have peanut butter. She is allergic. Weirdo dog.
> She still gets her muffin, but no we cannot feed her three a day. That's a crap ton of sugar and I have no time to bake sugar free muffins. I may make corn bread this weekend though. And she loves that!
> Her body is reacting to proteins, so turkey probably won't work. But I am roasting a turkey soon. Maybe I will try.
> Punks birthday is the first!


Don't worry Fern is also a weirdo dog. She will eat anything but peanut butter and she is not allergic... Hope Shadow will recover soon! She's a toughie, probably learned it from you!!! If you guys were in California I would attempt to bake as many sugar free muffins as possible for her. Tell her I said hello!


----------

